# What colour is my american miniature horse?



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a gorgeous america miniature pony. :lol: In winter she goes a strwaberry roan colour and in summer she goes buckskin. What colur is she really, buckskin or strawberry roan? I was told she was a roan when I got her in winter.
Thanks.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Photos?


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Not sure how to add them sorry as I am a new user.:lol:


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Upload to photobucket, or hit the 'reply' button, then click on the paperclip icon, search your C drive for them, and upload/attach.


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

If you would like to veiw it, please go to www.prebbletonridingschool.webs.com on the photo gallery page. She is the horse called Ruby. I'll try to put more pics up on this forum soon. Thanks.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

From those photos I'm going to guess buckskin roan.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

She's a brown based buckskin roan. Instead of bay + cream like a normal buckskin, she is brown + cream.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very cute mini


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Great thanks! How did you get those pics off my website onto the forum? Thank you so much. :lol:


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Right-click copy, right-click paste.


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Cool, I will keep that in mind for future use! Thanks.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> She's a brown based buckskin roan. Instead of bay + cream like a normal buckskin, she is brown + cream.


I agree totally


----------

